# Raking leaves and modelin...



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

So Adam and I went to my parents to help with leaves (they live in the woods and both of them are falling apart...lol.)...Maile went, she played with Sophie, heres some pics.

Sophie jumpin for her 'Chuckdee' (its a ball).









LOL.









Shesa flying dog.









Bump on a log...


















Deep in the woods (these woods are SO creepy).









Maile on the Rocks...

















Thats a STEEP hill...









'Helping' us...









Shes totally watching Sophie out of the corner of her eye...









Sophie Girl.

















Early Morning...Maile was NOT excited...









So a pumpkin, a banana, and a french maid walk into a bar...









She was a banana...









PUMPKIN!!!









I have more...but the people gave me someone elses pictures...I now have wedding and baby pictures of people I dont even know. And their wedding dress was HIDEOUS.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yuck @ hideous wedding dresses........

BUT I LOVE THE HALLOWEEN COSTUMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so hotttttttttttttttts


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great pics..................i miss living out in the woods..so much room to rome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't care what our differences are Maile is a cute little thing!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots!! Lol there are to many things to say about those pics lol, they are just great!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!!! 

Im such a nerd. I was wandering around my parents property finding fun spots to take pics. Id get all photographer-y. My parents were watching me laughing.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I LOVE THOSE PIX ...... Boy can Sophie jump beejeebus ~!!
Lol Maile does not look happy in her costume in that photo with the 3 of them hahaha ..... real nice Shantel <33333333 Maile


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice photos


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

> Early Morning...Maile was NOT excited...


Oh man, that's hilarious. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Maile seemed to think those woods were creepy too lol. Very nice pistures


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow where are u? u guys have alot of open space!!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*SHANTEL!!!!* i *LOVE* these pictures..i commented on your FB too! LOL. Soooo what kind of camera do you have?..because all of these pictures are AMAZING. Great quality! I might need to upgrade my camera..christmas is around the corner..tis the season! hehe


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

thaim said:


> wow where are u? u guys have alot of open space!!


Michigan. That property is in Ortonville. My parents own 5 EXTREMELY wooded acres, BUT it means Maile gets to run free. 



RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> *SHANTEL!!!!* i *LOVE* these pictures..i commented on your FB too! LOL. Soooo what kind of camera do you have?..because all of these pictures are AMAZING. Great quality! I might need to upgrade my camera..christmas is around the corner..tis the season! hehe


LOL. I saw the FB comments! And I use an old 35mm camera.  Ima nerd. I need to get a new digital, but...I love mu film. Hahah.

Thank you everyone for the compliments! Maile says thanks too!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

so freaking cute =)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That is a flying dog!!! Great pictures, looks like alot of leaves to rake!


----------



## herdsm (Nov 5, 2009)

LOVE the pictures - esp the costumes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Those pics are exactly the reason maile is number one on my kidnap list SOOO CUTE LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

So dang cute.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sophie has got some hops!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Super cute picts of them!


----------

